

Rocket Internet finally confirms that it will pursue IPO in 2014 - robinwauters
http://tech.eu/news/rocket-internet-ipo-2014/

======
mts_
Relevant to the story last week about a Zalora IPO:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8261742](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8261742)

